# VTrans 2035 - submit comments now - no bikes in VA's long-range transpo plan!



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

VTrans 2035, Virginia's long-range transportation plan, is open for public comment until tomorrow, July 30. Unfortunately it has almost nothing about bicycling. Needless to say, this is ludicrous, with biking becoming more and more an important part of our transportation mix. Just a few good letters can make a difference, so please take the time tonight, or tomorrow at the latest, to submit yours. More about it here:

http://www.vabike.org/vtrans-2035-submit-your-comments-today/


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for putting this out there mattotoole. I just wish I seen it before today...


----------

